# WIEDERHOLUNG: CTF Völklingen | 27.06.2010



## Markus (MW) (29. März 2010)

Aufgrund der vielen positiven Resonanz und zahlreicher freiwilliger  Helfer, ist es uns gelungen auch für 2010 eine ordentliche Strecke mit  passendem Rahmenprogramm sicher zu stellen. 

Mit leicht modifizierten Strecken, welche nicht schwieriger, jedoch  mehr Fahrspaß bringen, versuchen wir mindestens das Niveau von 2009 zu  halten. 

Das Motto für 2010: Hab Spaß auf der Strecke.   


*Wichtig* für alle Fahrer des MTB-CUP-Saar-Pfalz: 
Die CTF Völklingen ist dieses Jahr (2010) ein Wertungslauf beim MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz.  So werden alle die am CUP teilnehmen, von uns automatisch an  die Orga weitergeleitet.


----------



## agent_smith (29. März 2010)

schönes ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (29. März 2010)

wow! ich bin begeistert, Termin ist schon im Kalender notiert!


----------



## Dijo (29. März 2010)

hmmmm, und wer bringt meiner Freundin nun bei, dass es meinem Bike wichtiger wär, mit mir nach Völklingen zu kommen, als mich mit Ihr in Urlaub fahren zu lassen 

so bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass es auch in diesem Jahr wieder eine Nachfahrt geben wird.


----------



## Tobilas (29. März 2010)

Kein Thema, Dijo: gib uns nur die Nummer deiner Freundin und den Rest regeln wir 

Ok, tolle Sache, daß es diese RICHTIGE Mountainbike-CTF-Veranstaltung weiter geben wird. Viele CTFs sind nur ne pseudo-nebenher-Geschichte einer RTF, aber Völklingen war immer anders und wird diesen Mountain-bike-Charakter auch weiter pflegen.
Ich bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klinger (29. März 2010)

... und welche Größe hat das Rahmen-Programm? 
Fully oder Hardtail ?
Hoffentlich passt das!


----------



## Tobilas (29. März 2010)

Fully


----------



## Klinger (29. März 2010)

Ok, dann lade ich Dich beim Fully-RahmenProgramm zu einem isotonischen Getränk mit Schaum im Halbliter-Gebinde ein.


----------



## Tobilas (29. März 2010)

Ich nehm dich beim Wort, mein Freund
Über alle nachfolgenden Isos diskutieren wir dann....


----------



## Klinger (29. März 2010)

No problem, ich will mit'm Radl an-und abreisen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> No problem, ich will mit'm Radl an-und abreisen.



Warum, is doch nur ein Katzensprung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (1. April 2010)

Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht.
Biken auf den gepflegtesten Trails des Köllertals
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. April 2010)

WOW. Sehr schön 
Den Termin habe ich mir im Kalender dick eingetragen!


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

Dijo schrieb:


> hmmmm, und wer bringt meiner Freundin nun bei, dass es meinem Bike wichtiger wär, mit mir nach Völklingen zu kommen, als mich mit Ihr in Urlaub fahren zu lassen
> 
> so bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass es auch in diesem Jahr wieder eine Nachfahrt geben wird.



Also das mit der Freundin könnte ich schon regeln, ich schicke dir meine Holde zu ihr und die können zusammen Urlaub machen, dann kannst du Biken ohne Ende.
Jetzt weiß ich leider noch nicht ob ich an der Verpflegungsstelle sein werde oder fahren darf.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Juni 2010)

So Ihr Weicheier, die Strecke steht, 

jetzt müsst Ihr nur noch Zahlreich erscheinen um Euch gemeinsam so richtig schön ein zu sauen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. Juni 2010)

*Pflichtprogramm !!!! *

Gibt´s auch wieder die WB-Verpflegung............ ev. beim Klinger....


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Juni 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> *Pflichtprogramm !!!! *
> 
> Gibt´s auch wieder die WB-Verpflegung............ ev. beim Klinger....



Wir wollen ja mindestens den Level vom letzten Jahr halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc74 (21. Juni 2010)

...das sieht ja mal echt vielversprechend aus. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## DeLocke (21. Juni 2010)

Ab wann gehts denn los?


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Juni 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Ab wann gehts denn los?



Start ist zwischen 8:00 und 10:00 Uhr. 

*Bitte daran denken, neuer Startort: 
Grundschule 66333 Völklingen-Heidstock, Neckarstraße* 

Nicht dass nachher einer kommt und jammert, 
mir hat kenner was gesad.


----------



## Hamecker (22. Juni 2010)

@Markus(MW): Ich kumm, stell schunn mol was kalt.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juni 2010)

@ Hamecker   Oh hoher Besuch aus der Pfalz, hoffe doch das du nicht alleine kommst. Wir werden euch mit besten Speisen und Getränken versorgen.

Wir sehen uns an der K3


----------



## Hamecker (22. Juni 2010)

Hi Kollegen, da ich am Samstag schon auf Tour bin werde ich erst am Sonntag entscheiden ob die 40er oder 65er in Angriff genommen wird. Wird die K3 auch bei der 40er angefahren?
Bis jetzt besteht der Stoßtrupp aus zwei Recken.


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Juni 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Hi Kollegen, da ich am Samstag schon auf Tour bin werde ich erst am Sonntag entscheiden ob die 40er oder 65er in Angriff genommen wird. Wird die K3 auch bei der 40er angefahren?
> Bis jetzt besteht der Stoßtrupp aus zwei Recken.



Hallo Hamecker, 
nur keine Sorge, die K3 wir auf der 40 und 65 angefahren. Grenzgänger werden meines Wissens bevorzugt behandelt. 

Für Pfälzer sollte die 65er aber nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung sein.   

Bring noch KELME und LOMO mit, für die beiden habe die Strecke extra SSP-tauglich gestaltet.


----------



## basti1985 (22. Juni 2010)

hmm, bin meine kondition noch am überdenken, aber die 40er könnte ich schaffen


----------



## medicus41 (23. Juni 2010)

Moin,
kann man sich auch als nicht so extrem geübter Trailfahrer an die 40er Strecke ranwagen?

medi


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juni 2010)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann man sich auch als nicht so extrem geübter Trailfahrer an die 40er Strecke ranwagen?
> 
> medi



Aber sicher, lass es locker angehen dann schaffst du die, nur nicht hetzten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rub3n (23. Juni 2010)

Cool dieses Jahr fahre ich auch mal mit !


----------



## chris84 (24. Juni 2010)

also wenn das Wetter hält was der Wetterbericht verspricht müssen wir Sonntag die Trails wässern, damit wir keine Probleme mit übermäßiger Feinstaubbelastung bekommen 

Ich vermute sogar dass selbst die letzten Matschlöcher austrocknen, und das wo sich der Markus doch so viel Mühe gemacht hat, die extra einzubauen


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Juni 2010)

Verdammt   , da muss ich mir auf die Schnelle noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Klinger (24. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht könnte man mit Weizenbier oder Jägermeister das Problem lösen???


----------



## Cywalker (24. Juni 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man mit Weizenbier oder Jägermeister das Problem lösen???



Damit lassen sich viele Probleme lösen.


----------



## atlas (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Wie im letzten Jahr,ich "darf" natürlich 10 h schaffen gehen  .

Na ja, dann hoffe ich mal auf ne Wiederholung im Herbscht...


Gruß

Atlas

P.S. viel Spaß


----------



## Hamecker (24. Juni 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hallo Hamecker,
> nur keine Sorge, die K3 wir auf der 40 und 65 angefahren. Grenzgänger werden meines Wissens bevorzugt behandelt.
> 
> Für Pfälzer sollte die 65er aber nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung sein.


 

Ich suche doch immer noch wie verzweifelt meine Kondition, ich kann mich einfach nicht erinnern wo ich die über Winter hingelegt habe.
Ist das sicher dass auf eurer Strecke kein Tropfen Wasser ist, dann würde ich mit der Carbon Sänfte einschweben. Getreu nach dem Motto: Carbon statt Kondition.
Sollte jedoch nur die geringste Spur von Wasser vorhanden sein komme ich lieber mit dem Rohloff.



Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Bring noch KELME und LOMO mit, für die beiden habe die Strecke extra SSP-tauglich gestaltet.


 

Mit den SSPlern geht doch immer ein starkes Stück Gemütlichkeit verloren. Entweder sie hetzen den Buckel wie bekloppt hoch oder schieben. So etwas wie "gediegen den Berg hoch" kennen die Konsorten nicht.

Dann stellt schon mal was kalt an der K3 für den Luzy und den Hamecker.


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Juni 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Na ja, dann hoffe ich mal auf ne Wiederholung im Herbscht...



Sorry, wird es diese Jahr nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Verdammt   , da muss ich mir auf die Schnelle noch was einfallen lassen.



Ich mach einfach ein Feuerchen und ruf dann die Feuerwehr dann dürften wir genug Wasser bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (25. Juni 2010)

Mal noch ne praktische Frage:
Wie ist eigentlich der günstigste Weg mit dem Bike vom Leinpfad aus Richtung SB zum Start?
Ich denke wir werden an der Schleuse auf die rechte Seite wechseln.
Kann man von dort den Leinpfad bis zur Pottaschdell durchfahren und dann zum Sportplatz hoch?


----------



## chris84 (25. Juni 2010)

guggst du hier: 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.25418&lon=6.88717&zoom=16&layers=B000FTF


----------



## Oberaggi (25. Juni 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> guggst du hier:
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.25418&lon=6.88717&zoom=16&layers=B000FTF


Danke.


----------



## Tobilas (26. Juni 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich mach einfach ein Feuerchen und ruf dann die Feuerwehr dann dürften wir genug Wasser bekommen.



@Dämon: du hast dich im Ort und im Tag geirrt http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/aufmacher/sz-redaktion/neunkirchen-aktuell/Keine-Verletzten-bei-Hoell-Brand;art26725,3336705
oder hast du damit nix zu tun? 
Bis morje......
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juni 2010)

Ich habe für das Gebäude keine Versicherung, also eher nicht!


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Juni 2010)

@ Dämon Guck, dass die  Biker-Sule vor der K3 noch feucht bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juni 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> @ Dämon Guck, dass die  Biker-Sule vor der K3 noch feucht bleibt.



Ich gebe dem Theo genug zum Saufen dann...


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Juni 2010)

Soooo, 

noch einmal schlafen, das Wetter wird bestens und die Strecke ist verdammt trocken, es staubt schon richtig auf der Piste. 

Die grünen Bananen wer über Nacht noch gelb angemalt , wir sehen uns dann morgen...


----------



## chris84 (26. Juni 2010)

über 14h Sonne, und die 30° knacken wir morgen auch! Nicht übermäßig schwül, d.h. kein Gewitterrisiko. Besser könnte das Wetter praktisch nicht sein!


----------



## Theo1 (26. Juni 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich gebe dem Theo genug zum Saufen dann...



Wie Saufen ? bei K3 machen wir einen Trail Parcours hin.Morgen füh holle mer dat Arbeitsgerät mit un dann gets ab .
Hoffendlich brauche mer kehn Infusione bei us gebts alles nur aus de Flasch.

Bis Morje dann.


----------



## Saarscha (27. Juni 2010)

Moin,
die Strecke war der Hammer! Dank an Markus!
allerdings hat mein Navi bei der "40er" Strecke 930hm angezeigt. Dat is bestimmt kabutt dat Ding.. 
Grüße


----------



## medicus41 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
vielen Dank an die Veranstalter für diese tolle Tour. Das erste Mal gefahren und auch als Newbie in 3:40:00 geschafft  Waren lt. meinem Tacho knackige 45km.

gruss
medicus


----------



## rub3n (27. Juni 2010)

Huhu! Ich kann dem nur zustimmen . Danke an die Organisatoren und die freiwilligen Helfer ! Bin zwar "nur" die 40er gefahren , aber die Strecke hat richtig Spaß gemacht !!!  , hoffe das es nächstes Jahr wieder eine CTF-VK gibt . Bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder von K3 gespannt ;-)


----------



## Hamecker (27. Juni 2010)

So Freunde aus dem Schwenker-Paradies,

die weite Anfahrt hat sich echt gelohnt. Der zweite Teil der ursprünglich 65er und dann kurzerhand zur 74er aufgebohrten Strecke war echt klasse. Trail reihte sich an Trail und einige waren von der Marke endlos, ein Hammer. 
Schade dass es bei euch auch diese Art von Menschen gibt welche die Beschilderung einfach ein paar Stunden zu früh demontieren. 

Gruß Hamecker


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. Juni 2010)

*Großes Lob* an das Orgateam....

.......war mal wieder ne rundum gelungene Veranstaltung....

...besonderen Dank an die Männer von K3...... unglaublich was dort wieder angeboten wurde.....


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Juni 2010)

Auch mir hats schwer gut gefallen 

Sowohl das abfahren am Donnerstag, die Beschilderung am Samstag und die Streckenkontrolle heute morgen um 7 zum Frühtau guggen bzw Nachschildern... 

knapp 230km gefahren an 3 Tagen ;-) 

Danke auch an Markus und sein Team die sich mal wieder soooo viel Arbeit gemacht haben. 
Und ich kann nur sagen: Man hat es an der Qualität echt gemerkt.
 TOP... echt klasse... 

Und auch ein dickes Danke an meinen Schutzengel , der mir beim rutschen/driften aus 40km/h auf Schotterpiste (Wildpark) kein Schürfwunde hat zukommen lassen. (alles noch heile, alles)

Musste leider am Ziel etwas schneller nach hause... Man hat mich erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardprinz (27. Juni 2010)

Also ich möchte dem Orga-Team des CTF Völklingen mein persönliches Lob aussprechen, ich fand den Kurs (ca. 40km - es waren 46,02km) super toll, fliessende Trails, knackige Anstiege  evtl. mit Schiebepassage, hehe. Absolute Sahne, einzig die aufgesprühten Hinweispfeile könnten sichtbarer angebracht werden, da kam es zu einigen Vollbremsungen mit anschliessenden 180° Richtungswechseln. Super tolle Verpflegung, echt Klasse weiter so! Wir sind wieder dabei.


----------



## chris84 (28. Juni 2010)

@Boardprinz: mit den Pfeilen ist das so eine Sache... da gibts Auflagen  
@Hamecker: es ist nicht nachvollziehbar, was in den köpfen vorgeht, die morgens schon vor 8 Uhr im Wald geziehlt Schilder abreißen... Und da sag nochmal jemand was zu unserer heutigen Jugend... ist ja kein Wunder wenn sie solche Großeltern hat 


auch von mir ein ganz großes Danke und Lob vor allem an alle, die für Organisation und Durchführung verantwortlich waren, aber ganz besonders an Markus, ohne den das ganze sicher gar nicht möglich wäre. Es ist schon beachtlich, welcher Organisationsaufwand vor einer solchen Veranstaltung zu stemmen ist 

Und ich denke es geht auch überwiegend auf seine Kappe, dass das alles so reibungslos ablaufen kann, und dass K3 so prächtig ausgetattet ist...

Die neue Strecke fand ich trotz einiger genehmigungstechnischer Änderungen sehr gelungen! trotz den paar fehlenden Trails hats richtig Spaß gemacht, und man konnte auf einigen Trails auch richtig "fliegen" lassen, auch dank des Top-Wetters und der damit verbunden hervorragenden Bodenverhältnisse. 

Und die Matschlöscher waren doch nicht ausgetrocknet... scheinbar hat Markus da doch vorher etwas nachgewässert  (oder Theo? waren die Getränke an K3 deshalb so schnell all? )

Ich hoffe dass wir im nächsten Jahr wieder eine solche oder ähnliche Veranstaltung durchführen können.


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Juni 2010)

*Vielen Dank an Markus und alle Helfer für diesen tollen Tag! *
An der K3 herrschte eine super Stimmung!
Durchweg waren alle Teilnehmer von der Organisation, der Strecke und der Verpflegung begeistert   

*hier gibt es schon mal die ersten Bilder! *
_...und vielleicht auch eine Erklärung für das Schlammloch _  

http://picasaweb.google.de/rupp.mobil/CTFVolklingen27062010WEB?authkey=Gv1sRgCOLFuJfx37WgUg#

Wenn der Wunsch besteht, lade ich euch die Bilder auch in besserer Qualität zusätzlich hoch!

Viele Grüße 
Patrick


----------



## Theo1 (28. Juni 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> *Vielen Dank an Markus und alle Helfer für diesen tollen Tag! *
> An der K3 herrschte eine super Stimmung!
> Durchweg waren alle Teilnehmer von der Organisation, der Strecke und der Verpflegung begeistert
> 
> ...



Du Verräter 
Da gibts nur eines dafür :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ"]YouTube- Das leben des Brian - Steinigung[/nomedia]

Grüsse Theo


----------



## leeqwar (28. Juni 2010)

yeah, das hat spaß gemacht! auch von mir ein großes danke an markus und alle anderen helfer.

wir müssten nur noch mal kurz über 



> und die Strecke ist verdammt trocken, es staubt schon richtig auf der Piste.



reden:


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Juni 2010)

leeqwar schrieb:


>



Da blieb der Staub an deinen verschwitzten Beinen hängen


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Juni 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Da blieb der Staub an deinen verschwitzten Beinen hängen



das ist ja mal ein hessliches tatoo


----------



## chris84 (28. Juni 2010)

leeqwar schrieb:


>


Ich würde sagen das sieht nach stark übermäßiger Schweißproduktion aus... was bei dem Wetter ja auch kein wirkliches Wunder ist


----------



## medicus41 (28. Juni 2010)

Moin, 

ein Kollege hat ja schon erzählt das er die Tour mitgeloggt hat. Gibt es sonst noch Teilnehmer welche diese schöne Tour via Garmin und Co geloggt haben und es zur Verfügung stellen können?

gruss
medi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Juni 2010)

Unter dem gleichen Link gibts nun weitere Bilder   

--->  http://picasaweb.google.de/rupp.mobil/CTFVolklingen27062010WEB?authkey=Gv1sRgCOLFuJfx37WgUg#


----------



## leeqwar (28. Juni 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das sieht nach stark übermäßiger Schweißproduktion aus... was bei dem Wetter ja auch kein wirkliches Wunder ist



ihr meint also, das waren schweisspfützen wo wir da durch sind?  

übrigens, wie gehässig muss man eigentlich sein, um menschen bei dem wetter nach 65 km so einen berg hochzuschicken? markuise de sade lässt grüssen.


----------



## chris84 (28. Juni 2010)

leeqwar schrieb:


> übrigens, wie gehässig muss man eigentlich sein, um menschen bei dem wetter nach 65 km so einen berg hochzuschicken? markuise de sade lässt grüssen.


Da war ein Berg?  Irgendjemand meinte gestern hier im Saarland gäbs doch nur Hügel 

Außerdem: sei froh dass du ERST 65km in den Beinen hattest 

ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da war dieser Hügel wesentlich fieser und praktisch nicht fahrbar...


----------



## Luzy123 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

kann mich den Worten meines Mitstreiters Hamecker nur anschliesssen.
Der weite Weg ins Land der Schwenker und Denker hat sich echt gelohnt.

War ne gelungene Veranstaltung. 

Vielen Dank nochmals für die kühle Erfrischung an K3. 


Gruss
Luzy - 

PS: Möchte auch noch die Gelegenheit nutzen mich bei dem betagten RRler bedanken,
der mir kurz nach dem Start vors Rad :kotz: hat. 
Ich hoffe er ist heile nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Runnerfahrer (29. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir ein riesen Lob an die Organisatoren für die einfach Supergeile CTF.Alles nur vom feinsten, Strecke sowie die Verpflegung.Weiter so!
Gruß Udo


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute, 

erst mal vielen Dank dass Ihr so zahlreich an unserer Veranstaltung teilgenommen habt, denn davon lebt diese Veranstaltung. Die abgekämpften Gesichter mit dem gewissen Lächeln auf den Lippen, ebenso wie die lobenden Worte, sind unsere Belohnung für all die Mühen und Strapazen. 

Mit fast 30 Wichteln, allein für die CTF Strecken und Verpflegung ist der Aufwand doch recht hoch. Hinzu kommen noch die vielen Helfer für Auf- und Abbau, Organisation, Verpflegung und Technik an Start und Ziel sorgen. Für die meisten beginnt der Sonntag dann schon um 4:00 Uhr in der Früh. 

Immerhin 10 Streckenposten zum Nachschildern konnten dieses Jahr nicht verhindern, dass selbst die beiden Besenfahrer Ihre Mühe hatten auf dem rechten Weg zu bleiben. Leider kämpfen mit diesem Problem die meisten Veranstalter, dennoch empfanden wir den Schilderklau am Sonntag recht extrem. So musste an machen Stellen 3-4 mal nachgeschildert werden. Für das nächste Jahr werden wir hier einer Lösung finde.

Ihr seht also, diese CTF ist keine "One-Men-Show", sondern die Komposition vieler begeisterter Biker. Nur mit vereinten Kräften und so vielen tolle Helfern ist dies zu organisieren. Liebe Helfer/innen, vielen Danke dass Ihr dieses Jahr wieder so geschuftet habt. 

Mein Dank geht auch an die zuständigen Forstbehörden, für die unkomplizierte und gute Zusammenarbeit. Mehrere Besprechungen und Ortsbesichtigungen waren nötig, um als Ergebnis eine, wie ich meine, naturverträgliche Strecke zu bekommen, die dennoch Biker Herzen höher schlagen lässt. 

Alles in allem eine für uns sehr gelungene Veranstaltung, keine größer Stürze, bomben Wetter und fast 220 Starter. 

An den Verpflegungspunkten habt Ihr wie es sich gehört die Teller schön leer gemacht. 
Aufgrund eines Messfehlers, durftet Ihr diese Jahr sieben, bzw. drei Kilometer mehr fahren, was wir Euch nachträglich nicht extra in Rechnung stellen.  Ja, wir sind zu gut für diese Welt...
Schade nur dass es (fast) überall so trocken war, dass unsere Sicherheitsbeauftragten die Strecke wässern mussten, um einer drohenden Staublunge vorzubeugen. 

- Memo für 2011, strecke wässern lassen 

An alle Fahrer des MTB-Cup Saar-Pfalz. Die Liste der Starter ist raus und alle Punkte werden eingetragen. Zumindest dann, wenn Ihr den Anmeldezettel in Schönschrift ausgefüllt habt. Bei manchen musste ich "Rate mal mit Rosenthal" spielen. Dachte immer ich hätte eine Sauklaue, aber Leute, haben da einige mit Restalkohol den Zettel ausgefüllt? 

Wir sehen uns 2011, die Planung läuft. 

Markus (MW) und Markus (MS)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (6. Juli 2010)

Habe auch noch einige wenige Fotos vom Start und der K1.

Guckschdu in meinem Album


----------

